# Driest February Ever...So Far



## Euler (Feb 16, 2009)

While, weatherwise, the season's been pretty good this year, the first half of February is shaping up to be the driest in recorded history.  From the NOAA Albany office today:


> ...THE FIRST HALF OF FEBRUARY 2009 HAS BEEN THE
> DRIEST ONE SINCE 1980 WITH ONLY 0.07 INCHES RECORDED THUS FAR. FEB
> 1980...WE ACTUALLY HAD NO MEASURABLE PRECIPITATION THROUGH THE FIRST
> TWO WEEKS OF THE MONTH BUT FINALLY GOT 0.62 INCHES (INCLUDING 8
> ...



Hopefully the second half of the month will prevent this Feb from becoming a record setter altogether.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2009)

I was actually looking at precipitation figures and January was dry for many as well..hopefully precipitation falls shortly in the form of snow..April showers are for the ducks..


----------



## mondeo (Feb 16, 2009)

I need a powder day. Even Wednesday-Thursday just looks like a refresh. Haven't skied anything I would consider near great since before Christmas.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's to hoping Southern VT gets a few inches of snow out of the storm tonight...then maybe again on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Here's to hoping Southern VT gets a few inches of snow out of the storm tonight...then maybe again on Saturday/Sunday.



Looking like SVT is going to see some rain out of this


----------



## Euler (Feb 18, 2009)

I see a lot of "elevation dependent" rai/snow discussion for SoVT on NOAA ALY region discussion.  The cuttoffs mentioned are 1000 ft and 1500 ft, so maybe the ski areas will make out ok since they're above both of those benchmarks.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

Euler said:


> I see a lot of "elevation dependent" rai/snow discussion for SoVT on NOAA ALY region discussion.  The cuttoffs mentioned are 1000 ft and 1500 ft, so maybe the ski areas will make out ok since they're above both of those benchmarks.



There are three weather stations at Stratton, base, mid and summit.  keep an eye on these three historicals and you can get a good sense for what is going on.

Summit, Stratton Mountain, VT
Base Area, Stratton Mountain, VT
half way up Stratton Mountain, Bondville, VT

or just use this:
http://www.wunderground.com/US/VT/Stratton.html


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

time to close this thread. mark it "no longer relevant"!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Feb 21, 2009)

It'll still go down as dry here in Boston. Definitely one of the least snowy and warmest Februarys here I can remember in a while.


----------



## Euler (Feb 21, 2009)

billski said:


> time to close this thread. mark it "no longer relevant"!



Beat me to it.  Not dry anymore... have fun people


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2009)

AMAC2233 said:


> It'll still go down as dry here in Boston. Definitely one of the least snowy and warmest Februarys here I can remember in a while.


 
could be, but I have skiatosis; I'm somewhat of a weather bigot; it only interests me when it involves snow!


----------

